# Grizzly to heat my shop



## lazeedan (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought an old Grizzly off a friend with the idea of heating my 24 x 32 x 10 shop. It has sat out there for about a year and I keep debating wether to use it or sell it and get a kerosene heater. My shop is a pole barn with 1.5 inch styrofoam insulation walls and ceiling. I have been thinking of buying the chimney set up for my xmas present from my wife of course. It seems like plenty of stove for my shop. Do you guys think I will be happy with it. I am have been planning install with 8" black pipe up 4' with a t. Coming out of T with 8 to 6 reducer and 6" double wall pipe through a wall thimble. Once out side I was planning on double t and double wall up about 9'. Please give me any thoughts.


----------



## lazeedan (Dec 19, 2012)

Just wandering is a set up like this going to take hours to heat up my shop. I hate the sound of salamanders. Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks 
Dan


----------



## lazeedan (Dec 19, 2012)




----------

